# Racer X Coolant Neck



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Your making me want to buy one for the heck of it.


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

JLL said:


> Your making me want to buy one for the heck of it.


Me too and I just replaced mine. 🤣 

Thanks for the pics, Xj. 🖖


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

That is cleannnnnn


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Nice!!! This is 100% on my to do list!


----------



## XjJunky (May 28, 2020)

It is nice for sure. Definitely worth the money if you don't mind the price. Just nice to know it won't disintegrate in the middle of nowhere on a road trip.


----------



## RLen1992 (Aug 18, 2020)

Man, that looks great. Is it a direct fit ? Been saying for years the stock design was horrible


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

Did the neck come with all gaskets and mounting hardware too? Been wondering that.


----------



## XjJunky (May 28, 2020)

RLen1992 said:


> Man, that looks great. Is it a direct fit ? Been saying for years the stock design was horrible


Yes, 100% direct fit no modification needed at all


thebac said:


> Did the neck come with all gaskets and mounting hardware too? Been wondering that.


Yes it does, everything in the box


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

Thanks for that info. I bought one today to install on my DIL's 2014. 
She drives that car like she's qualifying, so Im bound and determined to bulletproof it, and the coolant neck was one thing I didnt initally replace.


----------



## 901-Memphis (Mar 5, 2018)

It's a great upgrade over the plastic one. Hopefully is a permanent fix.


----------



## fl38583_3193 (9 mo ago)

XjJunky said:


> Just thought I would throw up some pics of the Racer X coolant neck on the Cruze, just in case people are wondering how it looks.


It is pretty, Mine blew apart in town. luckily I had replaced the bypass hose and bought the part and had a new plastic one in the truck with tools - just had to hunt down the coolant which is expensive by itself. Will have to upgrade just to feel better.


----------



## Laz (Jul 7, 2020)

*****, I wish I had researched more. I just replaced mine last week with an OEM plastic (B.S.) outlet*


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Laz said:


> *****, I wish I had researched more. I just replaced mine last week with an OEM plastic (B.S.) outlet*


It's not too late....

I happen to know the factory water outlet is relatively inexpensive so you shouldn't be out that much money.


----------



## RLen1992 (Aug 18, 2020)

That thing looks nice, Thanks for attaching the pictures too. I think I'll buy one and swap it on when my reservoir decides to implode next time im sitting in rush hour traffic. I always cursed the design of these cool to see that there's enoug interest in these cars to slightly upgrade them


----------



## skills4lou (8 mo ago)

Any chance you can post a link on where you purchased that?


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

skills4lou said:


> Any chance you can post a link on where you purchased that?


www.racerxfabrication.com


----------

